# When to release fry into main tank



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

My Swordtail fry are now 2 weeks old and approx. 1-2 centimeters long. When will I be able to release them into my main tank? 

Does anyone have an approx. amount of weeks or size?

The Fish in my tank are listed below...(55 Gallon)


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

When there big enough to not be seen as food or fit in the adults mouth,

I usually let my fry all go to around a month of age before I put them in with the big ones,


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Same here as long as the others cant eat them.


----------

